# 2004 A6 2.7t Eng - Timming Belt or Chain



## brobensa6001 (Apr 21, 2010)

How to tell if the 2004 Audi A6 2.7t Eng (Q) has a Timming Belt or Timming Chain.
I've heard confusing info saying both a TB and TC for this model.
Any clarifying help is appreciated.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: 2004 A6 2.7t Eng - Timming Belt or Chain (brobensa6001)*

belt


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: 2004 A6 2.7t Eng - Timming Belt or Chain (jettasmooth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettasmooth* »_belt

x2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Escobar1 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: 2004 A6 2.7t Eng - Timming Belt or Chain (Jurjen)*

HAS A TIMING BELT IN THE FRONT OF MOTOR AND A CHAIN TO SPING THE OTHER CAM ON BOTH HEAD'S..WHERE THE CAM AJUSTER'S ARE LOCATED


----------

